# Fredericksburg, TX



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

My DH and I are heading for a long weekend in Fredericksburg, TX, in a couple of weeks to celebrate our 22nd anniversary. I've already made reservations at the La Quinta there (I love the fact that they are pet friendly, affordable and clean) as we're taking Ally and Deni with us (Bogey and Corky are too old to travel long distances anymore...multiple medical problems). I'd appreciate any info that anyone can provide and places in town that are pet friendly. TIA!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont know how pet friendly they are but I do know that it is beautiful out there and they have great peaches in the summer. Sorry I'm no help.. Have a great time


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Happy Anniversary (even if a bit early)!!! It is amazing in today's age to still see those long marriages. I can only hope mine lasts...currently on our 8th year.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't find Texas being Pet Friendly. Don't know specifically about Fredericksburg even tho I have been there a few times but never took the dog with us. The majority of restaurants are not going to let you take the dogs inside. Some will let you take them if there is an outside patio where you can eat. Don't expect too much of the food overthere, unless they have changed since the last time I was there (long time). When we travel to Arizona, we always stop at La Quinta because they are pet friendly. The rooms are nice for the money you spend. Tho Fredericksburg has a tendency to be more expensive then other areas. The area around Fredericksburg is very nice. You are not far from San Antonio, if you have time make a trip to the River Walk (they don't mind the dogs at the River Walk), the Alamo is NOT dog friendly ("you cannot stay here with the dog", and I was outside the Alamo and the dog was in his indognito bag). Boerne is a nice little town. You are not far from Johnson City where you can visit the Lyndon B. Johnson National Historical Park. Visitor center is open daily 8:45- 5, Tours 10-4, 90 minutes tours, closed Jan. 1, Thanksgiving and December 25. Pets are not permitted on tours.
Happy Anniversary and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fredericksburg has a lot of outdoor type things to do.. it's been a few years since I've been there but since it's a bit of a boutique town you might find it to be a little more dog friendly than most places in Texas. They have lots of places to walk and outdoor shops too so if you get kicked out of one shop you can try the next one since it will be very nearby. If you like hiking or going to state parks there are a BUNCH in that area. I used to live out near Inks Lake and it is just a gorgeous area to visit. If you will be out there before January 2nd, they have the Texas Hill Country Regional Christmas Lighting Trail which is more than likely pet friendly. Also, Fredericksburg has a pet boutique called Dogologie (http://www.dogologie.com/) for you to take the dogs. They probably would be able to tell you where else you can take the dogs. Here's a link to the Fredericksburg Chamber of Commerce.. you might be able to e-mail them to get more info. http://www.fredericksburg-texas.com/index.asp Have fun on your trip!! I'm jealous, Fredericksburg is so much fun.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We have been there several times, we stay at the RV park there. I never saw anyone walking their dogs in the town. I love that little town, love the shops







I would take the drive to Johnson City, eat at the big barn. Great food. Have a great time.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. As far as the pups, I've ordered one of the Happy Trail Strollers (Christmas present to myself) which should hopefully get here before we leave, so maybe I'll be able to bring the kids into some of the smaller stores. I'm also scoping out the doggy day care at Paws and Claws Doggie Resort which I found was recommended on one of the RV forum sites (found it with a Yahoo! search).

The weekend we go will be the Trade Days weekend, every 3rd weekend of the month. I'm thinking we may go see the LBJ house tour, the big wildflower nursery, stroll through downtown and maybe go to Enchanted Rocks (or something like that) park. We'll get there on Fri (16th) and I'm making reservations for the anniversary dinner at August E's because they have thier sushi bar that night. Looking on the CoC site, it looks like quite a few of the restaraunts on Main have outdoor patios, so maybe we'll be able to eat with the girls next to us. We're staying until Monday, but we may use Sunday and go to Austin. We've never been there, and we've been to San Antonio several times already. I'm looking forward to getting away from the blowing dust here in eastern NM!!! I know one definite stop in Fredericksburg will be the brewery. DH is big on microbrews!


----------

